

True 8-bit Color Cycling tags:HTML5, games - smysore
http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/?sound=0

======
gerakinis
Fantastic demo. Layering and simulated motion were dead-on. I've only done
this kind of stuff in more traditional game engines. I'd be willing to be it
was less of a headache within a web framework.

Thanks for the share!

